

Hacker News Chicago meetup Wednesday 3/31 at 8pm - ccg

Chicago hackers: Please join us for the next Hacker News Chicago meetup on Wednesday, 3/31/2010, at 8:00pm at the Hophaus (646 N. Franklin, 312-280-8832, http://www.thehophaus.com/). Please join our mailing list (http://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago) for announcements and hacker discussions, and follow us on twitter or identi.ca (@hnchicago).
======
tptacek
Wow, maybe a little more than 20 hours notice next time? Glad you're getting
this together and all, but can you all figure out what the April date will be
and announce it this week too?

~~~
j053003
Agreed. Wish there was little more notice.

~~~
danielzarick
There is a Google group that we all use to discuss when the next event was a
few weeks ago. We must have all just forgotten to post it on HN. Join the
group though if you want to help choose when the next date is.

<http://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago>

